# Moon watch, first thoughts...



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

This watch really caught my attention, and the price point was such that I didn't agonise, and I bought it within a couple of days of seeing it online. 

It is big. Bigger than it should be, but it's wearable on my 7" wrist as the short lugs and general proportions work. 

Quality is nice, and all the hands lined up with no adjustment needed.

Mine is the bracelet model. I prefer to buy on the bracelet as it's usually cheaper in the long run than buying on a strap and sourcing the original bracelet later...you can choose your own leather etc...or can you?

Well, maybe I can get leather, but Bulova haven't made it easy. For some utterly bizarre reason they have drilled the lugs on the bracelet model so close to the head that there is little (no) chance of fitting a strap using regular straight spring bars. Curved are on order but how safe can they be? Why, Bulova? Why??? Surely it would have been cheaper to just produce ONE watch head, not two...?

The bracelet feels nice and looks good but uses some cheap split pins. Why no screws? Even a far cheaper Citizen that my girlfriend owns uses pins and and collars...

Final, for now, gripe....when will manufacturers realise that micro adjustment matters!!! 

So, I like it, but I wouldn't want to wear it daily. Too big, and not quite right in fit.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

I suspect Bulova had a warehouse full of those bracelets to use up and had to match the holes with the end links. 

I lucked out buying the leather version (got a fair deal), against my usual practice, as like you, I usually get the bracelet version when I can, putting leather on it later if the bracelet is not a good one.

By pure luck, I am glad I ended up with the leather, as I did not know the lug hole situation when I bought mine. 

Since the finish on the bracelet does not really match the finish on the watch case, I think my theory is correct.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

If you like the bracelet, I recommend sticking with it, as curved spring pins scare the dickens out of me.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Another thought: There have been tons of these Moonwatches sold at discount prices. I think there are going to be some that are resold pre-owned and there may be a good bargain on a leather version 96b251 to be had (in addition to your 96b258)

Keep an eye out for one as putting leather on a 258 is asking for a broken spring bar and a dropped or lost watch.


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

I agree. I've never used a curved springbar....


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

Vlciudoli said:


> I agree. I've never used a curved springbar....


I have a Raymond Weil Maestro with curved spring bars, never had an issue but it came from the factory with them. This particular RW has the same issue as the moon watch, with the factory spaced lug holes the strap would be too close to the case if you didn't use curved spring bars. RW though puts 2 sets of holes in the lugs, so if you wish to use a non-curved strap instead you have no issues. Pity Bulova didn't do the same thing.


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

I wonder, is there a way to make new holes? Anyone done similar?


----------



## JDom58 (Oct 18, 2016)

Nothing wrong with using curved springbars since they are made for those specific reasons but you just gotta make sure you use the correct sizes.

I'm sure if you take it to an independent watch repair who you absolutely trust they could be made but the cost of just buying another the strap version would most likely be less money 



Vlciudoli said:


> I wonder, is there a way to make new holes? Anyone done similar?


----------



## time-man (Aug 24, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Another thought: There have been tons of these Moonwatches sold at discount prices. I think there are going to be some that are resold pre-owned and there may be a good bargain on a leather version 96b251 to be had (in addition to your 96b258)
> 
> Keep an eye out for one as putting leather on a 258 is asking for a broken spring bar and a dropped or lost watch.


Would it be possible/practical to put a bracelet on a 251 leather version?


----------



## WatchesinIL (Mar 24, 2014)

Nothing wrong with curved springbars. Have them on my Hamilton Jazzmaster and I've changed straps no problem.


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

time-man said:


> Would it be possible/practical to put a bracelet on a 251 leather version?


In a word, no. As stated earlier, hole spacing is quite different. I guess you could try it but I would think you'd have an ugly gap, and the price of the bracelet is likely not cheap.

If you want a bracelet with the option of a strap, then get the bracelet version and using curved spring bars for the strap is the best bet BUT be forewarned many straps do not take kindly to curved springbars (the stretching to the leather can look weird or it's really tough to thread the bar through the strap). You'll likely need to get a strap that's made with curved ends. The springbars are easy to find but the straps can be tougher to locate and the selection is usually skimpy but they're out there. I went through this a while ago when I was deciding on getting my RW, only to find out it came with dual holes from the factory.


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

Update:

I acquired some curved springbars from GasGasBones.

I have since tried them with the following, with no fitting issues:
Woven Perlon
Di Modell Rallye
A Fleiger leather
Di Modell Jumbo
A few others I can't remember the origin of 😂 

I then forced a 22mm Toshi on. It's a thick strap and I worried that the the thickness AND the excessive size (2mm of compression needed) would be a challenge. Took about 10 seconds to get one side on, and 10 mins for the other side ..

It's on, feels secure and looks good. 

Problem solved? Let's see if it falls off!


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

Here are some.. 
Toshi 22mm
Di Modell Rallye 20mm (black and white as this strap is brown..)
Perlon
Fleiger (Di Modell?)
Di Modell Jumbo 
Cheap no brand rubber from a Spanish store...


----------



## Trellos (Feb 2, 2020)

I wish I found this thread yesterday. Had an opportunity to pick up a min preowned bracelet version for a great price but I was very worried it wouldn't take straps. Now it's gone 😪. Guess I'll wait for the next guy who gets rid of his because it's too big.


----------



## victarro (Nov 6, 2006)

I love mine... big? Not for me, but I like big watches, also it is very comfortable to wear in my opinion. Very easy to find straps! I was lucky to find the all polished version which is more attractive... A very solid watch that looks killer with a NATO strap too..


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

That polished version is excellent. How big was the original watch?


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

It is possible, obviously, to buy a straight lug bracelet and use that on the non bracelet version though I haven't done that as yet. I like bracelets, but I also like the weird 2 piece velcro thing the non bracelet version comes with. I can live without the padded leather strap though.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

This is by far - the most accurate watch in my entire (quite large) collection of watches! It is maybe three seconds fast over... how many years has it been out (almost 3 years?)? One second/year.. I'd say this is acceptable!


----------



## Trellos (Feb 2, 2020)

Can you tell me who makes that strap? Looks fantastic!!



victarro said:


> I love mine... big? Not for me, but I like big watches, also it is very comfortable to wear in my opinion. Very easy to find straps! I was lucky to find the all polished version which is more attractive... A very solid watch that looks killer with a NATO strap too..
> 
> View attachment 14845163
> 
> ...


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

tmathes said:


> In a word, no. As stated earlier, hole spacing is quite different. I guess you could try it but I would think you'd have an ugly gap, and the price of the bracelet is likely not cheap.
> 
> If you want a bracelet with the option of a strap, then get the bracelet version and using curved spring bars for the strap is the best bet BUT be forewarned many straps do not take kindly to curved springbars (the stretching to the leather can look weird or it's really tough to thread the bar through the strap). You'll likely need to get a strap that's made with curved ends. The springbars are easy to find but the straps can be tougher to locate and the selection is usually skimpy but they're out there. I went through this a while ago when I was deciding on getting my RW, only to find out it came with dual holes from the factory.


This is good advice, but... there are aftermarket bracelets with straight lugs, and it might not be impossible to find a bracelet that would actually have end links that might fit. Hard maybe, but many not impossible. It hasn't been a big deal to me because I like the 2 piece nato-like strap that my version came with (though I'm not fond of the fat leather strap).


----------



## Watchguy151 (Jan 9, 2020)

Trellos said:


> Can you tell me who makes that strap? Looks fantastic!!


Me as well....that looks great. Sharp looking combo.


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

Vlciudoli said:


> Here are some..
> Toshi 22mm
> Di Modell Rallye 20mm (black and white as this strap is brown..)
> Perlon
> ...


Thank you very much for these pictures showing off what a bracelet version looks like with straps fitted

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidofs.cz (Jul 4, 2019)

bracelet is the best  But is only 20 mm thin. Would be better 22mm.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Anyone know if this Rios Performance strap works with curved spring bars on the Bulova bracelet version?


----------

